# Sennes DH 29



## der-gute (30. November 2016)

Ja is denn heut scho Weihnachten?

Der Jü hat mal wieder was ganz fesches gebrutzelt:

ALUTECH SENNES 2017: DOWNHILLBIKE JETZT MIT 29″-LAUFRÄDERN

genau darauf hab ich gewartet 

Ich finds geil!

Vielleicht könnte Jü oder Basti hier ein paar weitere Infos bezüglich der Größen (bitte XL), der Verfügbarkeit und allem Anderen zum Besten geben.


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2016)

ach ja, noch was.

wann sind Infos auf eurer Homepage verfügbar?
Würde ja im Artikel darauf verwiesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (30. November 2016)

So...
nachdem der erste Sturm etwas abgeflacht ist, wollen wir Euch gern Eure Fragen beantworten:

Erst einmal sind hier die Geo-Daten, die geplant sind. Diese sind unter Vorbehalt.



 


Alle anderen Daten gleichen der "normalen" Sennes. 
Die verbaute Gabel ist eine Fox 40 in 650B. Es passt ohne die Gabel zu bearbeiten, zur Brücke sind es auf den Bildern ca.3mm. Leider ist das marktabhängig momentan die einzige Lösung. Aber es funktioniert. 

Alle Sennes DH29 sind handgeschweißt vom Chef persönlich, das macht es noch etwas exklusiver und wir sind nicht von Zulieferern abhängig. 

Sobald das Bike auf im Shop auftaucht, ist es auch bestellbar. Die genauen Anbauteile sind dann auch dort nachzulesen.

Das ist erst einmal etwas Input, der auch verdaut werden will. 

Cheers
Tom


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2016)

Geil.

Reach 500 in XL
Meeeega.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2016)

Stack 960mm? Da habt ihr die Geo-Tabelle hoffentlich schneller zusammengebrutzelt als den Rahmen...


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2016)

Auch die EBL der Gabel erscheint mir zu gering. 
Eine Boxxer in 26" hat schon 565mm


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Auch die EBL der Gabel erscheint mir zu gering.
> Eine Boxxer in 26" hat schon 565mm



Da hast Du natürlich recht, die Gabeleinbaulänge beträgt 590mm. Da hat sich die 6 gedreht.  

cheers 
Tom


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2016)

Wird es denn in (klein)Serie die 27.5 Gabel drin haben?
Oder kommt da ne richtige Gabel...?


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2016)

Facebook beantwortet meine Frage:

https://www.facebook.com/AlutechCycles/posts/1381559085188674

Es wird ne Dorado!

Danke an @FloImSchnee


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2017)

Here it is:






nur eine Variante.

Spezifikationen:
Dämpfer:	gemäß Konfiguration
Gabel:	gemäß Konfiguration
Steuersatz:	CaneCreek 40, schwarz
Vorbau:	TwinWorks DirectMount Vorbau
Lenker:	Answer Protaper Expert 780mm
Griffe:	TwinWorks Schraubgriffe, schwarz
Sattelklemme:	TwinWorks CNC Innensechskant 34,9mm
Sattelstütze:	TwinWorks 31,6 x 400mm
Sattel:	SDG Circuit MTN True-Riding
Schalthebel:	SRAM X0 7-fach, schwarz
Schaltwerk:	SRAM X01 DH 7-fach, schwarz
Kettenführung:	e*thirteen LG1+ ISCG05, 32-34Z, schwarz
Kurbelsatz:	e*thirteen LG1+ 165mm, 34Z Boost, schwarz
Innenlager:	e*thirteen 68/73mm BSA, schwarz
Kette:	SRAM PC-X1
Kassette:	e*thirteen DirectMount 7-fach, 9-21Z
Bremsen:	Magura MT7, Carbotecture SL, Bremsscheibe Typ HC 200/180mm, schwarz, mit Druckpunktverstellung und werkzeugloser Hebelverstellung
Laufräder:	e*thirteen LG1+ Carbon 29", schwarz
Bereifung:	e*thirteen TRS 29" (TRSr TripleCompound vorne, TRS+ DualCompound hinten)
Schläuche:	Schwalbe SV19
Pedale:	optional

@Alutech oder @supurb-bicycles
wird es auch andere Varianten geben, ggf. nur das Rahmenset?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Januar 2017)

Und vllt. noch der direkte Link? 

https://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-DH-Custom-Komplettbike-29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2017)

Check!


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. Januar 2017)

Hi,

euch erst einmal ein frohes, neues Jahr! Auf das alle Sturz- und verletzungsfrei durch die Saison kommen! 
Grundsätzlich geht immer etwas, das war ja schon immer so und wird auch im neuen Jahr so bleiben.
Momentan gibt der Markt nur nicht allzu viel DH-fähige Teile für 29" her, so dass hier an der ein oder anderen Stelle im Laufe der Zeit nachjustiert wird. Wir sind aber in guten Gesprächen mit den Lieferanten.
Die letzten Tests mit den Teamfahrern haben aber gezeigt welches Potential 29" im DH-Bereich hat. Die Jungs waren ganz schön schnell unterwegs und Bestzeiten sind reihenweise geknackt worden. Da sind wir schon ein bisschen stolz drauf.. 
Es wird in der nächsten Zeit noch einen ausführlichen Bericht zum abschließenden Test in unserem Blog mit Stimmen von den einzelnen Protagonisten geben, stay tuned!

Cheers Tom


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2017)

Würde eine DVO Emerald auch gehen?


----------



## AlutechCycles (9. Januar 2017)

Ich befürchte nicht. Die 27,5" Emerald ist nicht für 27,5+ geeignet, das war bei der Fox 40 der ausschlaggebende Punkt weshalb das gerade so gepasst hat. Braucht vermutlich noch etwas Zeit für weitere Alternativen.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. Januar 2017)

Hi!

Wie versprochen hier mal der Blogeintrag mit Stimmen unserer Teamfahrer.

https://alutech-cycles.com/cms/sennes-29-im-test/#more-1637 

Cheers
Tom


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2017)

Gibts denn irgendwo eine Zeitenliste vom Kohlern? Die würde mich nämlich auch mal brennend interessieren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rakachi (6. Mai 2017)

Ist  6000€ jetzt der Finale Preis oder nur der für die ersten 20 Bikes von Jürgen ?


----------



## AlutechCycles (8. Mai 2017)

@Rakachi Die Sennes29DH ist nach jetzigem Stand immer von Hand geschweißt vom Chef. Also ja. 

Cheers Tom


----------



## der-gute (8. Mai 2017)

und wie is es denn eigentlich mit der Verfügbarkeit?
immer built to order?


----------



## AlutechCycles (11. Mai 2017)

@der-gute genau, wird auf Bestellung geschweißt. Problematisch sind nach wie vor die Zuliefererteile, da haben wir momentan noch keine belastbaren Lieferzeiten. Das ist für alle ärgerlich, ist aber leider die Kehrseite der Medaille wenn man als erster am Markt ist/sein will.


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. Mai 2017)

Hier mal ein Artikel mit einem Interview vom Chef über seine Sicht der Dinge was den 29"-Trend in WorldCup und co. anbetrifft und die von mir bereits angesprochene Zuliefererproblematik. Lesenswert!

https://derstandard.at/2000057629217/Es-kommt-auf-die-Groesse-an-Vom-Sterben-der-26

Cheers Tom


----------



## DavidLV (16. Mai 2017)

@Alutech Seit ihr auch am Glemmride vertreten damit man das schicke Teil mal genauer betrachten kann?


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. Mai 2017)

@DavidLV Ja das sind wir.


----------



## DavidLV (16. Mai 2017)

Obergeil!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2018)

Was ist denn mit dem Sennes 29 passiert?
Nichts mehr zu sehen auf der Homepage...


----------



## Mr.Vain (4. Juni 2018)

Würd ich auch gern wissen. Ich kann ja nicht der einzige sein der sich eins gekauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2018)

Du hast es als FR-Aufbau, oder? Wie taugt's dir?


----------



## Mr.Vain (7. Juni 2018)

Nö als reiner Downhiller.
Einfach nur wööd. Läuft und läuft und das Fahrwerk frisst alles.
Hab ja damals meinen 26er Downhiller verkauft weil ich mit dem 29er Enduro deutlich besser unterwegs war aber das Sennes macht echt Sinn.


----------

